# Dutch coaster in 1962 "Grietje" or "Greitje"



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a lot of notes from 1962 on a Dutch coaster, registered in Groningen. The name is given as "Grietje" and also as "Greitje". Anyone know which is the correct spelling? Thanks, Douglas.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I think it is Grietje - built 1949.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

*GRIETJE* GRT 296

Built 1949 by Coops Bros in Hoogezand for Wagenborg of Delfzijl.
In 1950 sold but remained under management of Wagenborg. No name change.
In 1960 sold to Boersma Shipping and renamed GRIETJE.
In February 1963, during one of the worst winters in Europe ever, she got wrecked on the coast near Douglas, yet the crew was saved.

The name GRIETJE originates from Margriet or in English Margaret.
Their short name becomes GRIET , and in Dutch names ending in ....je or ....tje has the meaning of little or small.
So Grietje would be little Griet, but in the northern part of Holland Grietje as such is a very common old fashioned name. And you pronounce "ie" as "ee".
Thought you liked a bit of trivia too.
Cheers
Jan


----------



## Anderskane (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for all your information and 'trivia' , Jan.

I remember her Clydesiderman, she called in Carnlough a lot (so did the Dutch "Hans") to load limestone, and ship it to the Western Isles, and probably around the Clyde also, did see a photo of her ashore off the IOM, but can't rember where.

Still have your "Beryl" in mind, but no luck yet, regards Kenny.


----------



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

*Grietje*

Thanks to Jan and Kenny. I had many notes from 1962 but had listed as Grietje and also Greitje. Now I have the correct name. Jan, I really liked the extra information about the name and eventual fate. It makes the thread and posting much more interesting.
There are some references to Grietje in the website Ardrossanships.com but there is still much to be input onto the site, and it will take time. Thanks again for your replies. Douglas.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Doug and Kenny,
Nice to hear about Hans which is a common Dutch name.
Little Hans , or toddler Hans, would be called Hansje.
This is the way the Dutch language is all about.
Huis, huisje = house, little house 
zoon, zoontje = son , little son
etc
As our Boss Steve does not allow us to undertake lessons in grammer on this site (as it is not maritime related...) then we have to concentrate on our mutual business again...cheers,
Jan


----------

